# Is it fine for a horse to wear polo wraps during a schooling show?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*I am doing some english classes and I usually wrap my mare's legs with polos or boots when riding...would polos be ok for the schooling show? There is no rule about it listed on the flyer....*Thanks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I have done it many times before. Had no probems with the judges with it. Just make sure they are all on coreectly!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

it should be fine. what kind of show are you competing in?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

great! thanks! I didn't want to get disqualified or anything....lol....I haven't done any shows for years


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> it should be fine. what kind of show are you competing in?


 
Just an open fun schooling show


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Dressage or hunters, is what I think was meant. 

May be a problem in a hunter show.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I've seen people get eliminated from dressage schooling shows for forgetting to take their horse's bell boots, much less polos, off before entering the ring. It would be best to ask the show manager, even though the flyer doesn't say anything.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

schooling shows tend to be very relaxed about it though. you tend just to ride the horse in what you would normally, that is the whole idea of them- well it should be anyway.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh...I see...no it isnt a hunter show....or a dressage show. Just open english and western schooling. I have a feeling it will be fine,but I will probably find a show manager and ask just to be sure....thanks everyone!


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Not trying to hijack Piaffe's thread, but could anyone tell me how to put polo wraps on correctly? I can put them on just fine if I'm wrapping them with quilted wraps underneath for hauling or injury support while on stall rest, but when I put them on by themselves ugh! 

I tried by starting at "the top" and working down to the fetlocks and back up, nope. And also by starting in the middle of the cannon bone, down, then back to "the top" like I've seen in magazines and how I do it when there's quilted wraps, nope. I end up with my horse looking like they have big elephant legs. lol. And the mare I have now is big boned (she needs large splint boots in front and, if they make them, XL in back, hehe) and it still looks like a big bulky mess, not the nice streamlined look you see in the magazines.

I don't ride in them like this, I just take them off and figure I have polo wrap ADD.  Any help? I would like to ride her with something protecting her legs from scrapes and dings, but none of my splint boots fit her (they were originally for my late TB gelding) and I have polo wraps sitting around gathering dust, so until I can get her splint boots or smb's I'd like to try to use them.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Mm...I am not good at explaining it,but the I taught is to start in the middle of the cannon bone and wrap to the bottom, making sure to make an upside down V on the bottom,then work my way up...
I havent seen anyone start from the top before...


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

The first time I was shown how to wrap polos over quilted wraps they started from the top. Then I saw an article in Horse Illustrated on how to correctly put on standing wraps for injury support and that's when I found out the correct way was to start from the middle. So that's how I've done it ever since, but it seems when I try to wrap with the polos alone, I end up with this big, bulky....bulge. 

I thought about buying pony polos, but Thia is a 16+ hand mare with large bones, so wouldn't I end up with not enough to finish the job? But even though mine are the standard polos, it's like I have way extra material by the time I make it to the top of the cannon bone. *sigh* I guess I just ride the short bus when it comes to this. lol


----------

